# Building a dirt quarter pipe Q n A:



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm thinking my friend and I will build a dirt guarter pipe and ajoining ramp to try sh!t on.

He's up to whatever size, and I'm thinking 3ish feet tall, about 4 foot wide ramp and 4 foot wide quarter pipe, so eight feet wide in total, and also about 2 feet of solid packed shaped dirt on the lip. 

Kinda small, but hey, we're lazy and just starting with these kinda tricks, 
(180's, abubacas, fufanus, whatever either of us might actually get) right? :thumbsup:

Regarding size, should we take the effort to dig more, or what?


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

well the taller you make the quater pipe the smoother its going to be. So yeah i think you should put more effort into the jump. Plus if the pipe is bigger your gonna have more fun on it for a longer time. You will quickly be board on a small obstacle


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

had some more questions, but had to go when I posted the le topique . . .

is it better to have the ramp and quarter pipe the same height, or can I have the ramp shorter and the pipe taller?


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

better to have an 8 foot quarter or so, gives you good transition, and do it quarter to quarter, same height. it will help a lot


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

you mean two quarters w/ a ramp in between? 

8 feet is a LOT of dirt for just building it outta dirt from the ground up . . . 

but I think we'll start with 4 feet and work our way up . . .

and if anyone's wondering about the small set of jumps I was building, somehow was only able to squeeze in 4 hours of work, and won't be able to again for a month . . .


----------

